# First rescue and first GSD



## jbmills864 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi. I'm new to this site and also new to GSD  I have just gotten my first rescue from a local high-kill shelter. He is listed as a Shepherd mix, 5 years old. He has an EXTREME fear of almost everything. His response is flight. I have not seen any aggression. I have only had him for a week. My question is where do I begin with this sweet boy? He trusts me, only me, to a point right now, but any movement or sound and he goes into hiding. It can be as minimal as leaves rustling. His worst reaction that I can tell so far is triggered by clicking sounds such as a door clicking when completely shut, light switched flipped off, and the magnet strip catching as the dog door closes. I not sure what kind of information you would need to help me out. I hate to ramble on, so please ask questions and give advice. I'm just looking to get started because I know that if I start off on the wrong foot it will be so much harder to correct. TIA


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Time, Patience, and Love. I would go about business as normal so that he gets used to everything. How is he on walks?


----------



## jbmills864 (Oct 24, 2014)

He is skittish on walks, but doesn't pull as long as we are in an open area. When we come to a gait or anything that resembles a doorway he tries to bolt in the opposite direction. He's easy to calm down usually, but I try not to let many of those situations happen daily. I cannot get him in the house now. He is happy as can be outside, but hits the brakes then reverse if I want him to come in. It's getting cold out  I don't want to force him to do anything or have to deal with sounds that scare him, but I'm afraid I will make it worse if I completely avoid those situations.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe he was an outside dog and got in trouble if he came in? Do you have a way to leave the door open and give him the choice to come in if you call him, use a treat to bribe him if needed. He needs to know it's ok to be in the house. I would wait in walks until he is more comfortable. You don't want him getting away or fighting with anything, keep him out of those situations. You might want to consider a very basic group obedience class. This will help with bonding and give him confidence. Play tug with him and let him win, make a big deal about him winning.


----------



## jbmills864 (Oct 24, 2014)

I love the tug idea, but he's afraid of toys and stuffed animals still as well. I will remember that one though. Yea, I can put the cats in a bedroom and leave the door open for him. Actually did that last night. He came two rooms in and found a hiding place. Then I made a noise when cooking dinner and he bolted out the door again. I was just happy he came in at all.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Aw, thanks so much for rescuing this pup! I rescued a 4.5 yo who had been abused and neglected and was able to rehab him but it took a lot of patience and many years until he became a well adjusted dog. I did 3 levels of OB with him using only positive reinforcement and counter conditioning. At first I rewarded him for even the tiniest thing, working to set him up for success so that he would gain confidence. You can also use BAT and LAT training. Go to dogwise.com and search under fearful and you will see lots of great books. Dog Books, Dog Training Books, Dog eBooks, DVDs, Audio CDs, and Dog Toys ? Dogwise.com

There is also a fabulous community at https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/shy-k9s/info

The group used to be much more active so I suspect they must have moved to FB but you would have to ask. The archives are all there though.


----------



## Moose's Mom (Oct 22, 2014)

My boy is terrified of the central vacuum hose and will avoid eating or drinking if it is near the kitchen. When he gets really scared I take a seat to get on his level and sit next to the hose and interact with it just as I would anything else. He feels safe enough to be next to me and eventually he will sniff around at the hose. 

Since he is new to the home I wouldn't suggest trying to lure him in as he will probably just bolt when he gets the chance and you don't want him to feel as if he's being held captive inside. If he gets excited about breakfast or dinner like Moose does maybe try placing the bowl near the door and just let him get comfortable and in the mean time provide him with all he needs outside. 

It sounds like you're doing a great job so far!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with letting him settle in. I got a dog a few years ago that was terrified of people. I let her settle in for a while, then started feeding her by hand, so she'd start thinking of me as a good thing. It took quite awhile but she is now the sweetest thing around. she cuddles up next to me in bed and loves to be petted. You have the right idea about not setting him up for failure. um.. gates. I would start by getting him to think of the gate as harmless. maybe sit near a non busy gate with him and feed treats for awhile, the move to one that opens occassionally etc until he associates the gate with good things. Remember, to a dog the most important meal of the day is the next one. 

Jelpy


----------

